# USB Legacy Support - Enable - Windows doesn't boot



## smurf3d (Nov 1, 2004)

hi all,

windows xp pro
MSI K8t neo2 motherboard
AMD 3500+
Seagate baracuda 200gb HD
ATI Radeon 9600 pro 128mb
Lite-on CD/DVD Burner
2gb ram

When i Enable USB Legacy Support in my BIOS then restart my computer will load some drivers then go to a black screen just before it should boot windows but it never loads windows.

Any ideas? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

What version is your BIOS?

MSI says v1.2 fixes the following problems... System cannot resume from S3 sometimes when install USB device.

http://www.msicomputer.com/support/bios_result.asp?platform=AMD&model=K8N%20Neo-FSR/Platinum%20(MS-7030)&newsearch=1

I would update to v1.4


----------



## smurf3d (Nov 1, 2004)

im pretty sure its 1.4. I can use a usb keyboard is dos mode but i need the USB Legacy for a KVM Switch i got so i can switch my mouse keyboard and monitor between my 2 computers. I'll double check the bios version when i get home but im pretty sure it's 1.4. I've tryed to update all the drivers i can find.


----------



## smurf3d (Nov 1, 2004)

jcline, it says AMIBIOS 3.31a at the top of the main bios screen


----------

